# Moving from the UK to HK



## lesleyblay

Hello

We are moving to HK in January. Can anyone give me their opinion on where are the best places to live? 
We have 2 grown up children and would like somewhere with a bit of a garden. 
We have a car and do not want to live in the city.

Many thanks
Lesley


----------



## dunmovin

lesleyblay said:


> Hello
> 
> We are moving to HK in January. Can anyone give me their opinion on where are the best places to live?
> We have 2 grown up children and would like somewhere with a bit of a garden.
> We have a car and do not want to live in the city.
> 
> Many thanks
> Lesley


Gardens are a bit scarce in HK but if you look for a place in New terrtories you might get a palce with a garden. I would suggest looking in the Sai Kung/ Clearwaterbay areas


----------



## lesleyblay

dunmovin said:


> Gardens are a bit scarce in HK but if you look for a place in New terrtories you might get a palce with a garden. I would suggest looking in the Sai Kung/ Clearwaterbay areas


Thanks so much for that, we have been looking in those areas, my hubby is in HK already and I will be going out in a few weeks time. Hopefully he will have lined up some properties for viewing.


----------



## bevinsing

lesleyblay said:


> Hello
> 
> We are moving to HK in January. Can anyone give me their opinion on where are the best places to live?
> We have 2 grown up children and would like somewhere with a bit of a garden.
> We have a car and do not want to live in the city.
> 
> Many thanks
> Lesley


Hi Lesley, I have just got back from HK on a 'look see'. Went to Sai Kung yesterday with agent. Not a great of gardens but some beautiful properies with balconies overlooking the marina.

Not an expert but from what I can gather all depends on where your husband will be working. My husband's office is in Kowloon so Sai Kung seems to be a feasible 40 minute drive but if you are in Central probably wouldn't work.

Keep in touch, when are you moving? This will be my first expat move with no children so I feel like a new girl again!


----------



## lesleyblay

bevinsing said:


> Hi Lesley, I have just got back from HK on a 'look see'. Went to Sai Kung yesterday with agent. Not a great of gardens but some beautiful properies with balconies overlooking the marina.
> 
> Not an expert but from what I can gather all depends on where your husband will be working. My husband's office is in Kowloon so Sai Kung seems to be a feasible 40 minute drive but if you are in Central probably wouldn't work.
> 
> Keep in touch, when are you moving? This will be my first expat move with no children so I feel like a new girl again!


Thanks for getting in touch,
I am going out next week on a look see, i've been looking on Square Foot Hong Kong website at properties in Sai Kung and Clear Water Bay.
Hopefully I will be able to have a good look round when I go next week.

We could be neighbours next year


----------



## JWilliamson

Oo what space and a garden? How about a big flower pot? If not then you will not be living in the city but near one. JW


----------



## bevinsing

lesleyblay said:


> Thanks for getting in touch,
> I am going out next week on a look see, i've been looking on Square Foot Hong Kong website at properties in Sai Kung and Clear Water Bay.
> Hopefully I will be able to have a good look round when I go next week.
> 
> We could be neighbours next year


Let me know how you get on. Good luck!


----------



## Joannie

Stanley, Chung Hom Kok or Red Hill. Guarantee you will find something perfect for you all in one of those places. If only i had the cash....


----------



## dunmovin

bevinsing said:


> Hi Lesley, I have just got back from HK on a 'look see'. Went to Sai Kung yesterday with agent. Not a great of gardens but some beautiful properies with balconies overlooking the marina.
> 
> Not an expert but from what I can gather all depends on where your husband will be working. My husband's office is in Kowloon so Sai Kung seems to be a feasible 40 minute drive but if you are in Central probably wouldn't work.
> 
> Keep in touch, when are you moving? This will be my first expat move with no children so I feel like a new girl again!


What I and a lot of others who lived out that way done, would be drive to Tsuen Kwan O and get the mtr to central (there was a "park and ride" deal which meant all day parking was cheap) it also avoide the hassle of the traffic, which during rush hours, crawls along at a snail's pace from causeway bay to central. The other advange is that you don't pay tunnel tolls and don't have to find parking in central.


----------



## lesleyblay

bevinsing said:


> Hi Lesley, I have just got back from HK on a 'look see'. Went to Sai Kung yesterday with agent. Not a great of gardens but some beautiful properies with balconies overlooking the marina.
> 
> Not an expert but from what I can gather all depends on where your husband will be working. My husband's office is in Kowloon so Sai Kung seems to be a feasible 40 minute drive but if you are in Central probably wouldn't work.
> 
> Keep in touch, when are you moving? This will be my first expat move with no children so I feel like a new girl again!


Hey there, hope you're keeping well. I'm in HK at the moment, we signed a 2yr lease on a property near Sai Kung yesterday, very exciting. 
I go back to the UK on Monday and then we all fly out at the beginning of january


----------



## bevinsing

lesleyblay said:


> Hey there, hope you're keeping well. I'm in HK at the moment, we signed a 2yr lease on a property near Sai Kung yesterday, very exciting.
> I go back to the UK on Monday and then we all fly out at the beginning of january


Cool, thanks for letting me know. I met with a lady from CWB yesterday she seems quite happy there, ex Singapore so good to get a Sing to HK perspective.

I am going in 2 weeks Dec 3rd and have instructed agent that we will be looking at Sai Kung and CWB.

We will have to meet up when I get there.

Keep in touch

Bev


----------



## bevinsing

*Contact details ?*



lesleyblay said:


> Hey there, hope you're keeping well. I'm in HK at the moment, we signed a 2yr lease on a property near Sai Kung yesterday, very exciting.
> I go back to the UK on Monday and then we all fly out at the beginning of january


It would be nice to contact you directly but reluctant to share contact details. If any of the 442 views to this thread would like to initiate me on sharing contact details privately would very much appreciate that. 

How old are our 'grown up children'? Mine all at uni, one will be returning at Easter. Difficult for them being friendless in a new expat location.

I arrive 9th Jan. Good luck, you have a lovely Christmas ahead and a stress free packout (!!) It will all be very exciting

Bev


----------



## bevinsing

Hi Lesley,

back in HK for decision time. Going out with agent tomorrow to agree final shortlist and offer to landlord. 2 properties either side of SK. We were there Saturday and the weather was just stunning, a fluke I am sure, but beautiful. Great quality of life.

Take care, good luck with the move and Merry Christmas. Boys back to Singaling for Christmas then move to HK 9th Jan.

We will meet for a coffee when we are settled


----------



## lesleyblay

bevinsing said:


> Hi Lesley,
> 
> back in HK for decision time. Going out with agent tomorrow to agree final shortlist and offer to landlord. 2 properties either side of SK. We were there Saturday and the weather was just stunning, a fluke I am sure, but beautiful. Great quality of life.
> 
> Take care, good luck with the move and Merry Christmas. Boys back to Singaling for Christmas then move to HK 9th Jan.
> 
> We will meet for a coffee when we are settled


How exciting, I think we will be over nearer to the end of Jan as my daughter has 2 exams in the middle of Jan. It makes sense for her to take these as she has worked so hard since September. 
Her teachers have agreed that she can complete the courses via distance learning.
As we will have no furniture for 6 weeks staying with friends in England also makes more sense.
Good luck with the house and the move.
Have a fantastic Christmas and i'll see you for that coffee in the new year

Lesley


----------



## lesleyblay

bevinsing said:


> Hi Lesley, I have just got back from HK on a 'look see'. Went to Sai Kung yesterday with agent. Not a great of gardens but some beautiful properies with balconies overlooking the marina.
> 
> Not an expert but from what I can gather all depends on where your husband will be working. My husband's office is in Kowloon so Sai Kung seems to be a feasible 40 minute drive but if you are in Central probably wouldn't work.
> 
> Keep in touch, when are you moving? This will be my first expat move with no children so I feel like a new girl again!


Hi Bev, hope the move went ok. We arrived in SK on Tuesday. On our way into town now to do a bit of shopping. We have no furniture yet so things are a bit upside down but never mind, hope everything is good with you,
Lesley


----------



## andyho10

hey lesley, is jonny ur son? if so can u get him 2 reply to his thread plz


----------



## lesleyblay

andyho10 said:


> hey lesley, is jonny ur son? if so can u get him 2 reply to his thread plz


Yea he is and will do, he said yesterday that he had to reply on here


----------



## andyho10

lesleyblay said:


> Yea he is and will do, he said yesterday that he had to reply on here


how did his football trial go?


----------



## lesleyblay

andyho10 said:


> how did his football trial go?


Hi it went well, they want him to play for them but he can't till his dad gets his visa. He will get in touch later, we have just been really busy. This site is really hard to navigate, I have added 1of my friends to a contact menu at the top of this page, hopefully this might make it easier, or it might just be me being thick lol


----------

